

ASK HN: Do you truly believe GoDaddy is opposed to SOPA? - joshmanders

I find it hard to believe that a company can be a supporter of such a bill and then just decide "Nope, we oppose it now."<p>I feel they still support it secretly.
======
tobylane
Nope. They have an exclusion, they must have spent ages and a lot of money
getting it.

[http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/12/sopa-hearing-
wi...](http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/12/sopa-hearing-will-never-
end.php) Bottom of two PgDown for me.

------
DyumanBhatt
It depends. If the financial gains of SOPA are out weighed by the financial
loss of losing customers then sure they can just decide not to support it
anymore.

It just comes down to which is a better business decision. They have to
operate on numbers not on ideology.

~~~
steventruong
Long term vision > short term gains.

------
arunkashyup
i with the first comment..

